# Spear Boatworks Gold Cup



## lemaymiami

Dimensions? or any additional data on that new hull...


----------



## Rick hambric

When. Stopped by his shop last fall, we roughly measured it at 17’4” she was a beautiful looking hull. Not a high speed demon, but a poon punching hull for sure.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bonecracker said:


> Harry wanted me to post this: Hull mold for Gold Cup started and more pictures coming so follow the progress!
> View attachment 23449


Is that a pocket drive hull? Can't tell from that pic.


----------



## Rick hambric

LowHydrogen said:


> Is that a pocket drive hull? Can't tell from that pic.


No tunnel. V back. He designed this one as a poon chaser. As. The nam implies.


----------



## Bonecracker

Mold started!! Dimensions are as follows: Length 17'4", beam 72", aft chine 56", and 8 degree of dead rise at transom.


----------



## bryson

Look forward to seeing where this is going!


----------



## Fishshoot

I’m interested to see how this ends up, my money is on an efficient simple skiff. A fishing machine like most Spear designs!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rick hambric said:


> No tunnel. V back. He designed this one as a poon chaser. As. The nam implies.


Gotcha, I see now in the other pics. I was hoping to see him build a bigger water boat with deadrise like this but with a small pocket step (not tunnel) similar to Action Craft but smaller. I've always thought those were a cool design.

I do like that he's keeping the soft chine forward, makes a huge difference in stealth imo. Also happy this boat looks like it will have normalish spray rails. A lot of builders are trending larger and larger to the point of looking odd, they remind me of that guy from StarWars.


----------



## Bonecracker

Gold Cup mold is finished!


----------



## Pole Position

[QUOTE... Also happy this boat looks like it will have normalish spray rails. A lot of builders are trending larger and larger to the point of looking odd, they remind me of that guy from StarWars.
View attachment 23523
[/QUOTE]

....or a fat girl w/ love handles. I agree that some of these integrated spray rails are just down-right ugly. It's a friggin' boat---there's a good chance you may get wet, and no spray rails are going to help you.


----------



## Bonecracker

Gold Cup mold ready to lay up. 17'4" length
6 degree dead rise at transom
55" chine at transom
12 degree dead rise at breast
17" gunwale height at transom
72" beam


----------



## Bonecracker

Mold ready for lay up‼


----------



## LowHydrogen

Shiny! Man that looks slicker than greased owl $h1t!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

LowHydrogen said:


> Shiny! Man that looks slicker than greased owl $h1t!


Hey that's my old quote....


----------



## Bonecracker

Hull #1 is in progress!!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Sweet. I’ve been meaning to go down and meet him, it would be an honor. I fish right around the corner from his shop but I feel bad taking up his time when I’m not in the market for a skiff.


----------



## Bonecracker

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Sweet. I’ve been meaning to go down and meet him, it would be an honor. I fish right around the corner from his shop but I feel bad taking up his time when I’m not in the market for a skiff.


Oh hell go see him, as Harry is a good guy! If he is to busy he will tell you and ask you to come back later! Either way go on over and stick out your hand out and introduce yourself, Harry loves to talk!!


----------



## Bonecracker

More progress on Luke's Gold Cup!!




























!


----------



## Bonecracker

Stringers Installed‼


----------



## Bonecracker

Stringer mold started‼


----------



## LowHydrogen

Is this going to be Luke's primary boat now, or will he keep guiding with the other one as well?


----------



## Bonecracker

LowHydrogen said:


> Is this going to be Luke's primary boat now, or will he keep guiding with the other one as well?


Yes it will be his primary boat and Harry is trying to finish in time for tarpon season!


----------



## O’io

Any word on draft and what it poles around in with 2 guys, or is this an open water boat mainly?


----------



## Bonecracker

O’io said:


> Any word on draft and what it poles around in with 2 guys, or is this an open water boat mainly?


Nope as this is Hull #1! Will update this thread when Harry feeds me the information!


----------



## O’io

Bonecracker said:


> Nope as this is Hull #1! Will update his thread when Harry feeds me the information!


Thanks!


----------



## Bonecracker

Few more pics from Friday at the shop while Harry was cleaning fish for lunch!


----------



## Bonecracker

Fuel Cell 25-26 gallons!


----------



## Fritz

That's a fuel tank! He's glassing in a fuel tank. Very cool!


----------



## Bonecracker

More progress on fuel cell and top cap is now




























glassed in!


----------



## makin moves

Bonecracker said:


> More progress on fuel cell and top cap is now
> View attachment 26548
> View attachment 26550
> View attachment 26551
> View attachment 26552
> glassed in!


Amen!


----------



## Newman

Bonecracker said:


> More progress on fuel cell and top cap is now
> View attachment 26548
> View attachment 26550
> View attachment 26551
> View attachment 26552
> glassed in!


That fuel cell placement will certainly help with the ride.

My only question is what is going to happen when it begins to leak (they all do eventually), and the whole cap is going to have to come off to replace??
I personally like to be able to visually inspect mine, and be able to repair/replace without the use of a sawzall.
What am I missing?


----------



## Fritz

What an awesome prayer! Harry must be a cool guy.

Chris Morejohn says if you build glass tanks right they will last and last. Ethanol would be my concern, I seriously doubt Harry hasn't thought of that.


----------



## permitchaser

Newman said:


> That fuel cell placement will certainly help with the ride.
> 
> My only question is what is going to happen when it begins to leak (they all do eventually), and the whole cap is going to have to come off to replace??
> I personally like to be able to visually inspect mine, and be able to repair/replace without the use of a sawzall.
> What am I missing?



Man I've been through leaking gas tanks. I now have a removable aluminum tank
don't know anything about fuel cells but glassed in aluminum gas tanks with brass fittings are not good on a saltwater boat

Can't wait to see the finished boat


----------



## Bonecracker

More pics from today!


----------



## crboggs

Fritz said:


> That's a fuel tank! He's glassing in a fuel tank. Very cool!


A glassed in tank is a rather large negative for me.


----------



## Ryan in LA

Looks like they are building for themselves. Maybe just exploring the possibilities. Cool concept but I woukd need a removable tank.


----------



## ifsteve

Harry knows more about boats than probably most all of us put together. If he thinks a glassed in fuel cell is the way to go then I have no doubt it is.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I’ll give Harry the benefit of the doubt as this is a prototype skiff that will likely either remain as a shop boat or be sold off at a super cheap price to someone who knows what they’re getting. The problem with ethanol is we don’t even fully understand how bad it is in the long term yet, but it is destroying fuel tank liners in BMW motorcycles that have been fine for 35+ years.

He is right on about getting the weight centered in the boat and below the waterline though. Imagine having a 60 gallon fuel capacity for a week in the Keys or Glades with no loss of storage space, and actually improving the ride and handling of the boat.

IMO, a better production solution would be a fuel bladder that could be installed and plumbed through an 8” deck plate under the center console. If it leaks you could just order a new one and swap it out in your driveway in 30 minutes.


----------



## crboggs

ifsteve said:


> Harry knows more about boats than probably most all of us put together. If he thinks a glassed in fuel cell is the way to go then I have no doubt it is.


No slam on Harry. Just a negative for me since I've seen boats torn apart and put back together in order to replace leaky gas tanks. I've also had to replace bad sending units and etc in the boat I had before I bought my Glades X recently. 

I fully understand the lower center of gravity but you have to acknowledge the risk.


----------



## ifsteve

So here's a question (I honestly have no idea on the answer). Who makes a skiff with a large capacity fuel tank that is easily replaced if it develops an issue? My Vantage certainly doesn't.


----------



## Str8-Six

I love the fuel tank idea. You have to remove most caps to repair tanks anyways. The pros outweight the cons imho. 
Pros: more stability, better ride, more balanced skiff, more storage
Con: hard to repair


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

That glass tank is gonna be just fine y'all.

I'm gonna send them a little bit of this magical stuff:


----------



## Fishtex

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> That glass tank is gonna be just fine y'all.
> 
> I'm gonna send them a little bit of this magical stuff:


That stuff is great, made a pair of shorts out of it and a stripping bucket.


----------



## Pierson

A staple in the boating industry, respected by all serious manufactures.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Fishtex said:


> That stuff is great, made a pair of shorts out of it and a stripping bucket.


I use the spray kind to keep my feet from peeling after I have been wading a lot.


----------



## flysalt060

I remember when the guy in the race boat they sponsored had a hole right above waterline at a race. They slapped that stuff on and away he went. 8 laps later he barely made to the trailer.


----------



## ifsteve

Still waiting for an answer to my question!


----------



## crboggs

ifsteve said:


> Still waiting for an answer to my question!


My Glades X has a 15 gallon tank that will slide right out if needed since there is no bulk head in the way.


----------



## ifsteve

Ok so a deck plate still does not give you the ability to replace a tank. If repair is needed anybody can have an access port cut without having to take the cap off.

Now the setup on the Glades X is nice. Perhaps I should have stated my first question differently. I am not aware of any builder than makes anything but a smaller skiff that has a fuel tank that can easily be replaced. The Gold Cup is not a smaller skiff so saying it has an issue with its fuel tank design is only true when comparing it to a little boat. If you are talking apples to apples then they ALL have this issue.


----------



## texasag07

The fact that the tank is glassed us and that it is fiberglass worries me much more than wether the cap has to come off or not. Even after the cap comes off you are going to have to do a ton of work to remove the tank. Way different than un bolting a standard aluminum.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

ifsteve said:


> So here's a question (I honestly have no idea on the answer). Who makes a skiff with a large capacity fuel tank that is easily replaced if it develops an issue? My Vantage certainly doesn't.


Beavertail’s Elite does, though it’s only 20 gallons, and only because Will Benson requested it. 

Very few manufacturers outside of Ducati and KTM (mostly due to racing) and older Land Rovers (mostly due to breaking down in remote places) pay any attention to ease of maintenance, service, and repair. I could give a list a mile long about stupid issues that could easily be solved, but most buyers don’t really care.


----------



## crboggs

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Very few manufacturers outside of Ducati and KTM (mostly due to racing) and older Land Rovers (mostly due to breaking down in remote places) pay any attention to ease of maintenance, service, and repair.


I rode a 1993 Ducati 750 SuperSport for many years when I lived in north GA. So I guess my Glades X is a logical progression.


----------



## LowHydrogen

crboggs said:


> I rode a 1993 Ducati 750 SuperSport for many years when I lived in north GA. So I guess my Glades X is a logical progression.


180/19?


----------



## ifsteve

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Beavertail’s Elite does, though it’s only 20 gallons, and only because Will Benson requested it.
> 
> Very few manufacturers outside of Ducati and KTM (mostly due to racing) and older Land Rovers (mostly due to breaking down in remote places) pay any attention to ease of maintenance, service, and repair. *I could give a list a mile long about stupid issues that could easily be solved, but most buyers don’t really care.*


Perhaps thats because they aren't really issues?


----------



## crboggs

LowHydrogen said:


> 180/19?


You know it. And Wolfpen Gap Road across to Suches...

Luckily this was before the days of Go Pro cameras or my wife would have confiscated my keys. Down here you drag skegs instead of pegs.


----------



## crboggs

ifsteve said:


> Perhaps thats because they aren't really issues?


I just threw it out there as a concern. You obviously feel more passionate about it. Carry on and tight lines!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

ifsteve said:


> Perhaps thats because they aren't really issues?


I suppose in the sense that they don’t prevent anyone from buying the boats when new, except for a couple people in this thread.

I’m more familiar with cars and motorcycles than boats, but here’s a couple gas tank examples, I’ll let you decide which one you’d prefer.

On a Suburban, to change a bad fuel pump you first jack the car up, then reach up in the back wheel well and disconnect the filler and vent hoses. You then use the jack and a block of wood to support the tank, unbolt two 18 mm straps, lower the tank half way, crawl up on top of it, disconnect two more fuel lines and plugs, then tilt the back of the gas tank down at an angle and drag it out from under the car where you can remove the locking ring and pump.

On a Land Rover, you stand in front of the open tailgate, flip the carpet in the cargo area forward, back out 6 Phillips head screws, pop off two quick connects, one plug, and then the locking ring and pump.

The difference between a Ducati and Harley is very similar, but even more absurd. I can detail it if anyone’s interested. 

If there’s clearly a better way with an inconsequential cost, why the hell not do it? This goes for all boat manufacturers where you’ve got to separate the cap or cut a hole in the floor, I’m not bagging on Spear.


----------



## ifsteve

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I suppose in the sense that they don’t prevent anyone from buying the boats when new, except for a couple people in this thread.
> 
> I’m more familiar with cars and motorcycles than boats, but here’s a couple gas tank examples, I’ll let you decide which one you’d prefer.
> 
> On a Suburban, to change a bad fuel pump you first jack the car up, then reach up in the back wheel well and disconnect the filler and vent hoses. You then use the jack and a block of wood to support the tank, unbolt two 18 mm straps, lower the tank half way, crawl up on top of it, disconnect two more fuel lines and plugs, then tilt the back of the gas tank down at an angle and drag it out from under the car where you can remove the locking ring and pump.
> 
> On a Land Rover, you stand in front of the open tailgate, flip the carpet in the cargo area forward, back out 6 Phillips head screws, pop off two quick connects, one plug, and then the locking ring and pump.
> 
> The difference between a Ducati and Harley is very similar, but even more absurd. I can detail it if anyone’s interested.
> 
> *If there’s clearly a better way with an inconsequential cost, why the hell not do it? *This goes for all boat manufacturers where you’ve got to separate the cap or cut a hole in the floor, I’m not bagging on Spear.


Absolutely agree. The question becomes is that reality or does the better way have its own issues?


----------



## Newman

ifsteve said:


> Absolutely agree. The question becomes is that reality or does the better way have its own issues?


They are boats, they all have issues and trade offs.

I put my skiff (HPX18) through some nasty stuff on a regular basis, one of the things I constantly monitor is my fuel tank (35 gallons in bow, securely mounted to hull and bulkhead through rubber “washers”) as a loose fuel tank in rough water is a real, and very dangerous, possibility.
I like to be able to push, pull, bang on, and visually inspect for any weakness or decay.
It gives me piece of mind.

Would a centered, below waterline cell offer better performance under power? Absolutely

Am I willing to trade the piece of mind I get knowing that when I left the dock my tank was safely anchored, and in good structural shape for improved performance?
Not today.


----------



## permitchaser

ifsteve said:


> So here's a question (I honestly have no idea on the answer). Who makes a skiff with a large capacity fuel tank that is easily replaced if it develops an issue? My Vantage certainly doesn't.


Here's your answer...none
My original tank was pulled out with a crane through the hole in the floor of my front hatch. I screwed it back together after installing a new tank..The old tank was aluminum with a brass fill tube. Bad juju. Gaping holes in that tank.
The tank I put back in is not glassed in and has aluminum fittings.
So the only tanks that are easy to get out are those portable 5-6 gallon red tanks that small skiffs use


----------



## Yamadog

I really like the idea personally. I think this is going to be another great boat built by Harry Spear. Who is a often over looked legend of the sport of fly fishing, and very good boat builder. I’m looking forward to seeing the finished product keep the pics coming!


----------



## LowHydrogen

You guys do realize that many commercial boats have run glass tanks for years right? From a construction aspect it isn't some new experimental idea. I'm not talking commercial as in "fishing guide" boats that get poled around, and occasionally see stiff chop, but real commercial boats (gas and diesel), that are beat on day in and day out for years.

Granted changes in resin have been made since (and for) ethanol fuels. For the most part, builders don't use aluminum because it's better, they use it because it's cheaper and light.


----------



## yobata

I would be ok with a fiberglass tank, but would prefer that the resin was the type of novolac epoxy specifically made for this purpose rather than normal marine polyester resins. I'm sure Harry knows what he is doing.


----------



## Bonecracker

Time to straighten y'all out bout this gas tank discussion! After talking with Harry this AM, he told me that this first skiff for Luke with the built in gas tank was done for speed and not waiting to wait on a new tank to be built. Harry felt like most of the production GC skiffs will have an aluminum tank! That being said, he can build one with a built in fiberglass tank if the customer wants!

Oh ya, they drilled the transom for a tiller F70 this AM just to run the boat for the first time. Hoping to update y'all with some pictures soon!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I'm gonna see if they will give me a ride in it sometime.......maybe when the big fish just happen to be around. 
The best part about a fiberglass tank on a fine skiff like this is if you start having problems you got a reason to tell mamma you need a new one.

Then you post it up on Micro skiff and trade up for the latest and greatest.


----------



## Bonecracker

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I'm gonna see if they will give me a ride in it sometime.......maybe when the big fish just happen to be around.
> The best part about a fiberglass tank on a fine skiff like this is if you start having problems you got a reason to tell mamma you need a new one.
> Then you post it up on Micro skiff and trade up for the latest and greatest.


Smart Man!!


----------



## Bonecracker

First Goldcup custom no hatches, console with hydraulic steering fuel cell built in hull 26 gallons, cap


----------



## Bonecracker

Have a video of this skiff running with F70 but cannot get it to load! Thoughts??


----------



## Fritz

Bonecracker said:


> Have a video of this skiff running with F70 but cannot get it to load! Thoughts??


Can you load it to Vimeo or YouTube, then post a link?


----------



## Bonecracker

Fritz said:


> Can you load it to Vimeo or YouTube, then post a link?


Workin on it! Thx Fritz


----------



## Rick hambric

Bonecracker said:


> Workin on it! Thx Fritz


If you’re having problems send it to me


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Bonecracker

Some more updates from Harry this afternoon!


----------



## Bonecracker




----------



## Fishshoot

So far, so good


----------



## Bonecracker

Cap with reinforcements underneath


----------



## Bonecracker

First coat of gel-coat on the GC‼ Still more fairing & finish work to be done but she is coming together‼


----------



## Bonecracker

More progress today!


----------



## ifsteve

Looking forward to seeing her in June.


----------



## Capnredfish

What’s up here.


----------



## Rick hambric

It’s called being in a hurry making a boat for themselves. Same reason they did a glass tank.


----------



## Capnredfish

What’s the hurry? Don’t understand the work and expense. It’s obvious the man knows how to build a boat.


----------



## Rick hambric

Capnredfish said:


> What’s the hurry?


Luke wants it to before poon season is in full gear to run charters out of


----------



## Capnredfish

Ok. Not that I am owed an explanation.


----------



## Bonecracker

I do not see anything you are looking at so I put up the best pictures I could find of that area & they look fine to me‼ Harry told me that people would nick-pick his boats to death & his answer, “Show me a beautiful woman without a flaw & he will build you the perfect skiff/boat”‼


----------



## Capnredfish

I’m not looking for a pissing contest. Just say it like I see it. People post everything these days trying to impress. Well I’m not impressed seeing a warped panel on a boat being posted and trying to impress us. I believe it is safe to say he is known as a good builder. This build is not doing him any good by it being posted.


----------



## Rick hambric

from what I see, it is partly an optical illusion. when I expanded it on my 40" screen and with the last pic, where they put the gel not perfect because that parts getting covered up, it makes it look like a banana. harry is an old school builder that I have 10 Newtonian tons of respect for, and hand building boats in lieu of mass molding everything is one of the things that sets custom boats apart. there is no two that are identical, each are special and have their flaws and perfections just like we do...... btw, id fish the everliving hell out of that boat......


----------



## Bonecracker

Top cap is on!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

niiiiiice.


----------



## Sublime

I assume the circled piece is some kind of high density composite board. You can't bend that stuff, js. IMHO Harry builds skiffs with some of the sexiest lines out there. Sometimes I would go out to my garage to just stare at it and come back in.


----------



## Forgottencoast

The only thing I would ever even consider getting rid of my Lappy for is a Spear skiff. They seem like excellent boats and would love to have something hand built by a local guy that seems to be an even better person than he is a fisherman or boat builder. Everytime I see him skinning it back in Panacea I think about running him down just to meet him and say hello. I'm gunna do it one of these days...


----------



## Bonecracker

Top cap nearing completion


----------



## Rick hambric

LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## crboggs

Love that the Spear boats aren't cookie cutter copies of each other...and that the only other boat that will run skinnier in my home water is the Spear that turned me onto these skiffs in the first place.


----------



## Net 30

Man, those spray rails are god awful ugly. 

They look like a Hollywood starlet that had 1 too many lip injections IMO.


----------



## jonny

yobata said:


> I would be ok with a fiberglass tank, but would prefer that the resin was the type of novolac epoxy specifically made for this purpose rather than normal marine polyester resins. I'm sure Harry knows what he is doing.


Like stated earlier glass tanks are a proven method. And have been for decades now. In lots of heavy abuse environments. Epoxies can be used. But you have to use specific types due the amines and post curing. Adds a lot of what ifs and complications. The best resin hands down for tanks is vinyl ester. What is proven to a POS material to use for a tank in a skiff is aluminum like we all have


----------



## Rick hambric

Conventional spray rails.. no. 
Effective? yes. Very rarely do you take spray directly from the first 3 ft of the hull, if you do you are burying the nose in a following sea and either need to learn to drive a skiff, or your in 8footers and shouldn’t be out there anyhow. This style also reduces weight and almost eliminates the chance of rail slap in 2-3ft rollers. Pretty? No, but effective


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Net 30 said:


> Man, those spray rails are god awful ugly.
> 
> They look like a Hollywood starlet that had 1 too many lip injections IMO.


Maybe a new trend to come...


----------



## jonrconner

If the rails were painted grey below the bottom line of the gunnel I think they’d pretty much disappear.
JC


----------



## CPurvis

Functional lines = sexy lines I really like a functional no frills utilitarian style skiff. I hope to own a Spear one of these days.


----------



## Ganderzone

Can we get some more pictures and info?


----------



## Fishshoot

Anyone heard anything new on this? Didn’t see Luke when I was down in June. Wondering how it turned out


----------



## Backcountry 16

I was there a few weeks ago picking up a boat and layed eyes on it he's getting close.


----------



## Yamadog

Any new news on the gold cup? Waiting impatiently to see some #s or pics of the finished boat...


----------



## Scottg4001

Yamadog said:


> Any new news on the gold cup? Waiting impatiently to see some #s or pics of the finished boat...


Bump


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Man to me Harry makes a beautiful boat, if I could have afforded a glades x w/ a tunnel I would have they are just a little out of my price range. I like that he's a guy building them instead of a corporation but hey, that's just me. Keep making cool skiffs Harry


----------



## Fishshoot

Yeah I haven’t heard anything about gold cup, maybe he has decided not to make it.


----------



## Fishshoot

hamelt said:


> Luke was selling his Gold Cup a while back, FYI...


I thought he was selling his bskiff he had before the gold cup, specifically a narrower orca


----------



## Backcountry 16

Fishshoot said:


> I thought he was selling his bskiff he had before the gold cup, specifically a narrower orca


I also thinks that's an orca he's selling.


----------



## hamelt

Fishshoot said:


> I thought he was selling his bskiff he had before the gold cup, specifically a narrower orca


Oh, right. I stand corrected. He was waiting to sell the Orca until his skiff was ready, so I assume the GC is being fished. I haven't talked to Luke or Harry in awhile.


----------



## Fishshoot

Still says coming soon on website. Haven’t heard of anyone getting a new skiff from him lately.


----------



## georgiadrifter

He was featured in a “Captains Collective” podcast back in January. He talks about boat-building. In my opinion, he didn’t exactly sound like a ball-of-Fire when it comes to boat-building. I could be wrong though.


----------



## FLmatt

Anyone have photos of the finished skiff? I saw that Harry recently re-vamped his website. Still no shots of the Gold Cup on there though.


----------



## Gatorbig

Saving this for later.


----------

